# Gerbrandy Tower - the tallest "X-mas tree" in the world



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

The 375 metre high Gerbrandy Tower is a tower of a FM- and TV-broadcasting facility at Lopik, Netherlands (the mediumwave transmitter Lopik uses as aerial a guyed 196 metre high mast). The Gerbrandy Tower consists of a 100 metre high free standing concrete tower with a 275 metre high guyed steel tube mast on its top. At Christmas time in the guys of Gerbrandy Tower white lamps are hung, which make Gerbrandy Tower to the tallest "X-mas Tree" in the world!









Gerbrandy-Tower at night at X-mas tree

Weblinks
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerbrandy_Tower
http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012623


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

i thought it was exactly 382m's in height.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

That's the only time the tower looks nice...


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks ok at night but I don't like it.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

What is the second tower behind Gerbrandy Tower? Is it the guyed mast of the mediumwave transmitter Lopik?


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

with it's height of 382m's the heighest 'christmas tree' in the world. with it's flashing light's, even as the masts in the area: another of 165m's, one of 192m's and 10km's from it a 215m high mast for the KNMI (weaterforecast and for air-experiments. 

































this are the two around the big one:

































in hilversum, not far from it(20km):









the tower is always lighted like this, but without te lights on the cables.
































here you can see the tower of the KNMI, with the 'christmas-tree' in the background.


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Those two lower antenna's around the lopik one are long gone


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

But I think there is still one of these masts there, which is used for transmissions on the mediumwave frequency 675 kHz at Lopik.


----------

